# Hearing on: H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011"



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Has every one seen the hearing.Watch the video webcast.

Hearing on: H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011"


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Have not seen the video but have seen lots of discussion about it on other boards. I personelly have mixed emotions about it but I am more in favor than not.*


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

It will work at for us,And people that are on the go.Can carry and know they are safe. If you think about it,People do it all the time. So now the are not braking the law.With the H.R.822 In place.


----------



## jasminehunt (Oct 25, 2011)

The HR 822 is currently moving in the House of Representatives. This proposed bill would require all states to accept concealed handgun carry permits from every other state, even if the permit holder would not be allowed to carry or even possess a handgun in the state where the person is travelling. This legislation is not only about self defense, but rather it would make a major step forward for gun owners' right by significantly expanding where those permits are recognized. Even if guns are equated to installment loans, these are now substantial because the right to be protected does not end when one leaves home. Therefore, this has to be given recognition!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

And it will DIE in the Senate.

AFS


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

jasminehunt said:


> The HR 822 is currently moving in the House of Representatives. This proposed bill would require all states to accept concealed handgun carry permits from every other state, even if the permit holder would not be allowed to carry or even possess a handgun in the state where the person is traveling. This legislation is not only about self defense, but rather it would make a major step forward for gun owners' right by significantly expanding where those permits are recognized. Even if guns are equated to installment loans, these are now substantial because the right to be protected does not end when one leaves home. Therefore, this has to be given recognition!


 Yeper,Lot of people working hard on this, To get it done..:smt033


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I for one would love to see it pass It would be a giant leap forward in gun rights, but the DEMS will stop it its goes against their agenda. they want stiffer laws and want us to be disarmed they wouldnt pass this bill, but I hope it does pass But I am just being logical on the matter. But thats my opinion only how I preceve this info.

JBarL


----------

